# What would be the best embroidery machine for starting



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

*What would be the best embroidery machine for starting *


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

That is like asking what is the best car to buy. 




...and I know many around here will probably bite my head off for suggesting it, but a good very cheap way to just start out is to pick up a Viking Designer or Pfaff Creative series home machine, which while not production speed, are capable of producing very nice salable embroideries (we've done everything from full jacket backs to puff designs on Flexfit 210 caps on ours). This will let you test the market and learn the basics without mortgaging your house.


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

We bought the new Brother PR650 and love it.
Hefty price tag but it is a great machine.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I suggest you consider the following:

1. Where is your tech? If the company doesn't have a local tech, don't buy it.

2. Stick with a trusted name. You're doing some reading so names will pop up. I bought a Barudan. You won't find many threads complaining about a Barudan - it's a workhorse.

3. What's your market? If you are already in the biz and adding embroidery, then you have some idea of how much work you're sending away or contracting out. Do you need multiple heads? If you're starting from scratch, do your research. If you need to make bucks out the gate, you probably need a multi-head. I wanted to start slow, so I started with a single head. Business is booming and there is no way to keep up now. I haven't wasted money though, because I'll always have my single head for monograms, one-offs, sample stitching, etc. But if I don't get 4-6 more heads soon, I'm going to go crazy!

4. Where's your tech? Only buy if there is a local tech. I don't call mine often (annually for maintenance) - but I want him here if I call.

5. Anyone local going out of business? It's great to buy this way. You can pick up extra blanks, thread, backing, extra accessories & equipment & frames, CUSTOMER FILES.... It also means a used machine - but one you can watch several times and get to know a bit before biting the bullet.

6. Where's your tech? If you buy local & used, get the name of the tech and call him/her. Ask about the history on the machine and make sure he's going to be there for you. Don't buy a machine unless there is a local tech. My local tech is 1.5 hours away - and that's okay for my situation. 

Sorry to beat the dead horse, but a local tech is very important.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

American logoZ said:


> I suggest you consider the following:
> 
> 1. Where is your tech? If the company doesn't have a local tech, don't buy it.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'm going to see tomorrow a happy voyar hcs1201, he is selling for $4000, including the digitizing software, the machine is from 2004.


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

American logoZ said:


> I suggest you consider the following:
> 
> 1. Where is your tech? If the company doesn't have a local tech, don't buy it.
> 
> ...


----------



## majickdon (Apr 3, 2010)

I too am looking to get into embroidery, my parents run an expo center and they have craft shows twice a year, well I saw some pretty impressive machines that rock embroidery pretty clean and quick. I was looking into trying to get one wholesale, whats a good price to pay for a good product wholesale? I know this is a bit open ended, but Im just trying to get a base idea here.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

First things first, research your market.
Who/what is your market? What do they buy - Polo or Caps?
What price do they pay for these items?
Who is your competition?

I would check out the various brand websites or your local phone book to find your local agent, call your local agent (if they have one).
Ask for some pricing and brochures for single head, 4 head meodels.
There are many brands - Happy, Barudan, Tajima, ZSK, SWF are the main one's I can think of.
There are other lesser known brands as well (Renaissance for one).

Some have suggested home machine brands, but the 12/15 needle commercial models will be more productive.

As far as which brand or model, same as asking what first car to buy. It comes down to your budget.
How much do you want to spend??
Once you know this then you can see what is available in your price range - either new or used.

As far as pricing - anything from $4 -$5K for used single head upto $40 -$50K for a new 4head/6head.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

bungy said:


> First things first, research your market.
> Who/what is your market? What do they buy - Polo or Caps?
> What price do they pay for these items?
> Who is your competition?
> ...


someone is selling one Happy Voyager HCS 1201 for $4000 with digitazing software


----------



## FearlessFX (Dec 10, 2009)

Melco get their flagship unit. It comes with one head but can expand up to 12 as your business grows


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

FearlessFX said:


> Melco get their flagship unit. It comes with one head but can expand up to 12 as your business grows


Melco, this is a machine?


----------



## FearlessFX (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry Melco is the company. The machine is Amaya XT


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I forgot the Amaya in my post, probably because there are not many here in Aust. Here they are around AUD$20K per head.
Here are some links to brand websites in the USA:
Happy (USA) - Homepage for Happy Embroidery Machines and TEXMAC SOLO Garment Printer
Tajima - Embroidery Machine Sales and Apparel Decorating Solutions by Hirsch
Melco - Melco Embroidery Machine - Embroidery Machine Equipment - Commercial Embroidery Software
SWF (WEST USA) - Embroidery Machines from SWF MESA Distributors, Inc.
SWF (EAST USA) - SWF East, Commercial Embroidery Machine and Direct to Garment Printer Sales
ZSK - Embroidery Machines - ZSK-USA
Barudan - Barudan | Barudan Home
Brother - Products Home sewing

These are the most commonly used.
I haven't listed all brands, you can search for others if required.

The Voyager, as a model, has been around for a while, how old is this one with software for $4 000?
But I would like to see the machine running before I handed over my hard earned


----------



## BinkPrintIt (May 6, 2007)

I have a BabyLock EMP6 which is almost identical to the Brother PR600. Both awesome machines. There's also a wonderful Yahoo Group to help you through all types of issues. Reseach reviews before making your descision.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

bungy said:


> I forgot the Amaya in my post, probably because there are not many here in Aust. Here they are around AUD$20K per head.
> Here are some links to brand websites in the USA:
> Happy (USA) - Homepage for Happy Embroidery Machines and TEXMAC SOLO Garment Printer
> Tajima - Embroidery Machine Sales and Apparel Decorating Solutions by Hirsch
> ...


I just saw the machine, the thread like twice, not the same, but beside the I did not see any problem, I mean I don't know anything about yet


----------



## aikidojudo (Mar 17, 2011)

Is the ESP 9000 TOYOTA a grood priice for a used one at: $ 8,000
I had offer 5,500 but he checking with his partner and they may take the offer but excluding Pantograms Digitizing software and Dakotas collectible designs. There are at least 5,000 designs.

(Everything for the machine goes, all hoops, threads, backing, tolls etc. Also includes Pantograms Digitizing software and Dakotas collectible designs. There are at least 5,000 designs.There is a small allotment of clothing we will let go with the machine to get you going. Am will to provide some training on the machine)


----------



## bmsides (Dec 8, 2017)

There's now a new contender. Tajima has released a home/mobile embroidery powerhouse:

Tajima SAI incorporates big features into a compact machine, making the SAI a great option for home based embroidery businesses.

SAI is packed with features found at commercial level machines including a touch screen control panel, 8 needles with automatic color changes, thread trimming and a great cross-hair laser marker for precision alignment.

6 on-board fonts are included along with PC based Tajima Writer software to get you started with creating beautiful designs and monograms with professional results.

At only 82 pounds, this little power house is portable, table top size and filled with features every embroiderer needs!

https://vimeo.com/228253542


----------



## embrbeginner (Apr 29, 2016)

Since you are starting, ask only this thing when looking at all company. IS there a personnel in your warehouse who teaches about fixing the machine, and if they say No and/or your tech can teach you don't get it and if they say yes, then get it. 
The biggest thing on any embroidery machine is repairing. Everything in once a while will get some type of error, whether is hook timing, needle depth, and/or other, but ask them this, do you offer videos online or training in your warehouse.
The reason I'm saying no to tech, is because tech doesn't care about teaching you that much, I remember certain days he just took his time talking and barely fixing the machine and charged me more than $600. Also he charges for traveling. And this happened, just this month I called him to service my machine, he charged $600 and didn't fully complete it. I got an error, and the Company(Barudan) they said you have this error meaning you have to clean circuit board, and when i asked my tech, why didn't he clean it, he said I can clean it, I have to come there and charge money for fixing and driving. I was not willing to pay more money just to fix the machine, he suppose to fix.

In short, look for multiple tech in your area, and don't believe everything online, Barudan might have a great machine, But their personnel sucks, and if you don't believe me, ask Barudan Company why they haven't post their own videos about fixing the machine.


----------



## Bryce77 (Oct 10, 2016)

I worked on tajimas and ricoma and now barudan. all 3 new models and by far barudan is a better machine. the Chinese is a a very cheap made they dint even knockoff tajima that well. the tajima Sai seem good my friend has it and it fells struddy and does puff super well. we saw also ZSK at ISS LB the sprint 6 is a power house. we own barudan now and we are super please with the performance


----------



## printsfordays (Oct 6, 2017)

I agree, almost any machine will run a properly digitized design well. That said, this is only on a properly maintained machine. 

What you want to look for when purchasing a new machine is a company that actually cares that their machines are still running in 5 or 10 years. Sure any machine can run for 10 plus years but most companies will leave you in the dark as to how to maintain your machine in the long run. 

Then you are forced to deal with random techs, who if you do not have a friendly relationship with, may charge you out the *** for simple repairs.

We bought a machine from pantograms about five years ago or so. They offer literally no support for that machine now. I luckily also have two old toyotas that run like tanks but dont expect much support from most companies. 

I don't know? Are there any companies that actually care to keep you up and running or do they all set you up and hang you out to dry?

From my experiences you gotta learn on the fly.


----------

